# Are you a productive Pothead or a couch potato?



## llamaman (Nov 2, 2006)

I just read an article in TIME magazine that basically called all of us unproductive, unhealthy doppers.  Expected actually for a mainstream american publication.  

My question is... Are you a productive pothead or does couch lock set in and that's it?  I'd be interested in hearing what actual jobs all of us have out there in the world, besides growers of course.

I'll start- I work at several jobs, I run a ranch, guide adventure hiking trips, sell real estate, and the best, I'm the postmaster in my town.

Best wishes to all
the Llama


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2006)

Good question.  I can be either.  I prefer it when I clean while high, but getting the motivation to do so can sometimes be a little difficult.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 4, 2006)

I cant really get stoned at work, mainly because im always in other peoples houses. Im a computer technician. But when i do smoke im usually with freinds, so we are either out, or in my summer house playing 360, and eating **** loads of foooood.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep. TIME magazine was right on the money with that assessment in regards to the Rev. At 55, my most productive days are behind me... except for growing weed. I work 2 (part-time) jobs... one with a program tutoring kids and the other is just a retail gig that helps pay the bills. I'm a single guy (oft-divorced) so I have only myself to answer to/for. 
Yep, cast my ballot as a no-count, low-down, conniving rascal who stays stoned much of the time on some very good marijuana. With these qualifications, I could be a politician. 
Vote for the Rev


----------



## Your Moms Box (Nov 5, 2006)

I second the motion Rev!

I can get things done while high since everything new I experience seems like an exciting epic quest. haha And I remain that way unless music is added into the equation. When I hear music i tend to get blinders and really tune in (pardon the pun).


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 5, 2006)

Im a student but I still keep up with my work.I tell myself I can't smoke until im done with my work.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm a productive couch potato


----------



## Sabby (Nov 15, 2006)

I CAN be productive, but when I run out of things to do I'll just goof around on the 'net


----------



## 4dennis (Nov 15, 2006)

Well... depending on situations in my case.  once I read a half of thick endocrinology book for a day with pots.  after smoking, everything was fun in the book so got a good grade on the test!  am I kind of productive pothead?


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 16, 2006)

no count couch potato here, and a server...i do not do it on the job, the day goes by slowly as it is!


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 16, 2006)

Im a cop and I do a little consulting for the FBI.      LoL, yea right..Im a banker.  Im on an extended break from marijuana but I grow for the fun of it~


----------



## meganator (Nov 16, 2006)

Pretty much a couch patato. I do it when I want to relax anyways.


----------



## buds4me (Nov 17, 2006)

What do you consider productive. Im a full time welder at a fab shop. I work part time welding for my self( at no time do I smoke on the Jobs ). I'm raising 3 kid's, 4 pigs, 30 chichens, 4 goats, 10 pheaseants, 1 yellow lab. We like to go hiking, fishing, and huntting. But then sometimes I like to burn some blueberry and veg on the couch.:ccc:


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 17, 2006)

I refuse to do it while at work anymore. Not once, not even a hit. I am a mechanic by trade. But when I am at home working on my stuff. Oh yeah, pipe in one hand, beer in the other. The only hard thing is lighting the bowl while that beer is in my hand. But, I really don't do anything around the house unless I have a toke. Mowing the lawn, trimming the bush(both), taking out the garbage(if I remember), and just doing projects. Like buiding a grow room. Me and my dad get together all the time and do ****, until we are burnt and done. Then it's time go get out the PS2 and F it up.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2006)

Ever since I started smoking I don't feel like doing anything UNLESS I'm high.

I went out in the woods behind my house every day for like 10 days this past summer and blazed all day. I ended up building a HUGE shelter (like 150+ square ft) out of sticks, string and tarp. It had a square foyer and then an archway (also made by hand) leading into a large circular room which was the bulk of it. It was like 8 ft high too, so there was PLENTY of room. 

I also dammed up the stream that flows by and built a flume to power a small electric generator I also built myself.

Not to mention the countless hours I spent exploring the woods, trying to learn how to make stone tools, and just connecting with nature in a way I never have before.

When I smoke at home I build bongs/pipes CONSTANTLY. Sometimes it just a really simple straight pipe, other times it's a 5 chamber ice-cooled monster bong. I usually make a special piece for the holidays (for halloween I usually carve up a pumpkin and make a nice chamber pipe, they work great!)

I work at a cold storage warehouse moving boxes around with a forklift. I don't like to smoke before/while I work because it's such a boring job and it's too cold. I'd rather save my weed for when I can enjoy it.

Overall I'd say a few tokes gets me pretty damn motivated to do just about anything. But 2 or 3 bowls from the bong... GOODNIGHT!


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 22, 2006)

O im bad, i wake up have a cup of coffie and burn one hole joint, then when my sister in law shows up we leave for work on the way we burn another one, once we get to work ang get working for about 30 minuts we burn another, we somok aprox 8 to 9 joints per day. But we turn out some bad *** custom paint jobs. We are total pot heads with no time to get coutchlock


----------



## rockydog (Nov 22, 2006)

It depends if I am smoking a sativa (which makes me hyper and extremely talkative) or an indica (which usually makes me sit in front of the tube with my refrigerator right beside me)


----------



## 2qwic2c (Nov 22, 2006)

Smoking Weed allows me to think alot clearer then I normally do..I have made a lot of life changing decisions while baked...(The latest was to start College!! and now i do all my studying stoned)


----------



## kimbo (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd say I'm mostly a productive pothead, but I can be both. I work as a standardized patient  plus two other part-time jobs. I'm also a college student with three kids, two of which still live at home. Pot hasn't stopped me from being good at what I do.

I do like doing the couch potato thing when I have a day off. I like to play first person shooter games with my hubby for hours, mostly Joint Operations or International Conflict while smoking out. 

I love to wake and bake. I will do this on any day that I don't have to work as an SP. Right now I'm on the wagon because of an impending drug test. I don't feel like I've been any more productive since I stopped smoking.

(edited: too much personal info)


----------



## upinarms (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a crazy assumption, time magazine no caps4u... forget them! I put them in the same category as National Geographic as in they're both a bore. on one hand 2nd rate journalism on the other Third world countries. well cut me and I bleed people.(sweet,sweet, American blood) and responsible adults like myself do not ever mix business with pleasure. I smoke only in my leisure and I like to take a couple of tokes when I exercise, It's my trusty performance enhancer. not bad when gaming either. Might I add Forget Congress too for making it illegal. What's your alcohol good for besides getting high 'cause I know it sure doesn't taste delicious, giving us the freedom to cough up blood, need a new liver, and blow each other's brains out, but make marijuana illegal? Oh let's give the inevitable power and control of the drug to violent and ridiculously   over-charging criminals. I'm not including honest dealers mind you. For the most part I love you Congress. but taxing tobacco and it's co-carcinogen alcohol but not marijuana angers me..  sorry for the long post.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 29, 2007)

Smoking gets me motovated.  Only late at night does it wind me down.   I don't have day pot and night pot.  The same stuff works for me - Rain or shine!  

During the day, I have too much to do and burning helps to get it done. :joint:

PB


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 29, 2007)

I would have to say Im with smokinmom. I clean when I get high but then again Im always usually high. During the winter months I snowboard and during the summer I race motorcycles. I dont get high before racing because I dont want to be stupid bout something and crash, but boarding Ill smoke a bong riding the freestyle course down hill. I love to stay busy while Im stoned. Dont get me wrong Ill be the 1st person to curl up on the couch in front of the boob tube with a nice fat bud and a bowl, at the end of the day to relax before I go nite nite. I would say Im pretty productive.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm still in school, and I work during the summer, so I consider myself productive. I can't say I'm too productive *while* high, but I rarely want to be.. that's what caffeine is for.


----------



## absynth (Sep 29, 2007)

Wellllll.... it really depends.    I like to be with friends and do fun stuff, like go to the planetarium (my all time favorite stoned thing to do) or go walking in a garden, or picnic in the grass.

I used to love being high when I was at work, doing massage therapy, but I no longer do that.

If I have no friends around I tend to sit on my ***, but I think alot about things I dont normally think about like politics and spirituality.  Some of my best insights have come while high and sitting on my ***.

I wish I had friends around here, I just moved to a new state and Im fkn bored outta my mind.  :hairpull:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2009)

I feel a little guilty reviving such an old thread, but felt compelled to do so.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (May 22, 2009)

I have no problem monitoring the cooling tank at the nuke plant while baked. There was that near meltdown on hash Friday tho.

Seriously, nothing slows me down to much weed helps me keep focused on the task at hand.


----------



## PencilHead (May 22, 2009)

Seems to work for the Amtrak engineers.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 22, 2009)

Im Cajun. So I couldnt tell you for never being not drunk to know what its like to just be stoned and never not unstoned enough to know what undrinking effect it will have.


----------



## crozar (May 22, 2009)

depending on the mood  , and smokinmom your right about the cleaning factor , i had months of that in Australia when just cleaning everywere lol even when im at a friends house its like im a machine doing programmed stuff.


----------



## Yoga (May 22, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I feel a little guilty reviving such an old thread, but felt compelled to do so.


 
Good one to revive.

I would have to say that I'm productive no matter what.  But, it's a whole lot more fun being productive when I'm high.

Although sometimes I wish it didn't take me 40 minutes to fold a load of clothes.  I hate when I get "stuck".


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 22, 2009)

There's no better way to be productive in the work place than smoking a "J" (joint) before work.  I smoke every morning before work. I dont know maybe its just me but Visine was a helluva invention.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 22, 2009)

I worked for almost 5 years as a electrical associate for the Home Depot. There wasn't one minute of one day that I wasn't high at work. And I was the most helpfull employee they ever had. I used to come back from lunch(bong hits and a sandwhich) and there was a list of customers I had to call because they didn't want to talk to anyone else. One time I was forced to go for a drug test, so I quit. Then a manager asked me if I would have passed the drug test. I told her no, and said you have never seen me when I wasn't high. BTW, I prefer Clear Eyes brand.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 22, 2009)

I am very productive after smoking most of the time unless I just smoked some strong Indica...take care..


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 22, 2009)

im in the construction business/ part time musician... im not really a  couch tater . im always doing something.. if it isnt building and addition/siding a house/roofing or writing music/lyrics im doing something with the fam..  i wish i had more time to just flop on the couch with my favorite piece and a big sac of nuggs and burn till i cant move. . TIME MAG is over-rate boring jibberish and nothing more..  hell i wouldnt read that **** if it was the only thing in the dr's office on a 30 minute wait.  blah to you TIME, U KNOW NOTHING ABOUT US AND OUR CULTURE! U MY NOT SO MUCH FRIEND NEED TO DO SOME RESEARCH BEFORE YOU ASSUME THINGS!!!!
hmmmmm maybe a SURVEY??? that might help?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 22, 2009)

100% couch potato, I do nothing active when I am high.  But I still do thngs that are mind expanding such as come here and learn, or my favorite is the discovery channel, stuff on the big bang and black holes trips me out.


----------



## scatking (May 22, 2009)

While I almost always prefer to be busy, i really don't think I get alot done.  it seems like it, but in retrospect, I get "stuck" often. Whatever I'm doing,it is definitely more fun.


----------



## ozman (May 22, 2009)

HMM,Well at work Im responsible for keeping multi million dollars worth of production equipment running at full pace.I am called a maintenance technician.Ive been doing it for almost 12 years now.I do this stoned all day everyday from the time I get up till I go to bed.We recently had a management change my now supervisor knows less then I do,lol.
But when I get home I dont do to much,Im also a procrastinator except for my garden it comes first


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 23, 2009)

definitly not a couch potato.  i smoke for the relief of spasms so it is rare when i havent smoked.  i get up in the middle of the night and take 4 hits and lay back down.  i also stay active in organized team sports (rugby) and i train year round.  i practice twice a week 4 hrs at a time and i also do endurance training twice a week (3 + miles of road work).  this is on top of working and doing voluntary work.

couch potato no, but i am terrible at procrastination.


----------



## cubby (May 23, 2009)

I have been smoking since my late teens. Other than 6 years in the Army I've never had a job working for someone else. I have always been very selfsufficient, and self employed. I own and opperate a trucking co. that I've spent the last twenty plus years building from the ground up, ALONE. I do not smoke when I'm working, tho I could.( who's gonna' fire me? ) It's not that the high  affects my work, but rather the work affects my high. In my business I spend most of my time looking for more work or jumping down someones throat, both of wich are serious buzz kills. I smoke to relax, but not to the point that I just sit around doing nothing. When I'm stoned I enjoy to do thing like cooking, gardening, fishing, or just puttering around up at my cabin. I considder all of these things to be productive uses of my time and energy, but I guess the same could be said of reading a book. 
One persons couch potato is another persons movie buff.


----------



## LassChance (May 23, 2009)

Reverend Willis said:
			
		

> Yep. TIME magazine was right on the money with that assessment in regards to the Rev. At 55, my most productive days are behind me... except for growing weed. I work 2 (part-time) jobs... one with a program tutoring kids and the other is just a retail gig that helps pay the bills. I'm a single guy (oft-divorced) so I have only myself to answer to/for.
> Yep, cast my ballot as a no-count, low-down, conniving rascal who stays stoned much of the time on some very good marijuana. With these qualifications, I could be a politician.
> Vote for the Rev



Im with The Rev on this one. Man, I've already BEEN there and DONE that and at 59 I b'lieve I'll just rest on my laurels and my rear end.

I made a small "killing" of sorts when I sold my last house just before the real estate crash, enough to pay cash for my current (and probably last) home and now Im perfectly content to grow tomatoes, peppers, beans and MJ.  I read, write, watch the tube and hang out with my dogs here in the "country". Screw being "productive!

FWIW, Ive been a medical technician, school teacher, AIDS field researcher, occassional waitress, caterer, phone sex worker, owned and operated a rather well-known professional S&M Dungeon and have published a few articles and short stories, one of which actually won a first place fifty dollar prize in an obscure short story contest that nobody ever heard of. So obscure, in fact, that there were only four other entiries. Oh, and for a while I dressed up in a gorilla suit and delivered flowers, birthday cakes and on one occassion, divorce papers at six in the morning.  

One of these professions got my picture in News Week and another a segment on HBO's Real Sex, which was big fun. I wrote one article for a book about the sex industry that got me invited to be on "Geraldo", where we got snowed in and got to stay at the Algonquin for five days on Geraldo's dime, which was also big fun, ( if you're idea of big fun is staying at a world class hotel snowed in with seven interesting women famous for one reason or another in the Sex industry).

Ive travelled a good bit and lived in the US Virgin Islands for several years.  I was stoned thru pretty much all of these. Used to be a pretty serious drinker, too but gave that up.

So, Im a couch-er now, but havent always been.

Still, if the question is whether stoned people accomplish much, I do often wonder what I might have done if I hadnt been stoned and  drunk most of the time. I do think I'd have been a little less outrageous and a great deal more "serious". In other words, I'd have been a completely different person, better or worse, I cant say. 

It's kind of a paradox, really. If I hadnt been stoned and drunk much of my life, maybe I'd have been a serious writer.  But if I hadnt been living the "high" life...what the hell would I have had to write about? 

Somebody said, "The road to Hell is paved with Good Intentions".  Phooey.  I say, the road to Hell is paved with "shoulda-coulda-woulda".


LassChance


----------



## LassChance (May 23, 2009)

I think this is the best thread Ive seen.  I feel like I "knoow" you guys a lot better. Plus...jeeez, what a lot of really interesting people. Smart, creative, unique. 

LassChance


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2009)

I got a lot done today surprisingly.


----------



## Six (May 31, 2009)

Depends on the smoke really....i like to keep a little sativa around for when i need to rock...but in the evening...when im chillin....nothin like a nice indica to make the couch feel that much better...but on the other hand you can harvest your indica while the trich's are still clear and it will give ya that up feelin too....:bump:


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 31, 2009)

I smoke sativas all day so I can work my butt off ion my grows.

8 days a week.

Stuff gets done around these parts, being stoned is a sorry excuse in my circles for lazyness.


----------



## Storm Crow (May 31, 2009)

I put together and maintain "Granny Storm Crow's list". I work as a teacher's aide in Special Education. I'm presently making a hand quilted baby quilt for one of the teacher's I work with. I paint, sculpt, cook, and write.  I'm an avid genealogist. And I like to play around on the boards. I have a family and friends. I'm stoned most of the time. 

Granny


----------

